# The Blob BigHead



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I love BigHeads as do many others, so thought you'd like some info.


Steve Parke recently posted the following, over at The Clubhouse and Model Citizens.
This thing is AWESOME!! Sculpted by Joe Simon. (The photos and paint job all belong to Steve!!!)


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*More of The Blob*

The first 2 photos show Joe Simon's original sculpt. The next 3 photos show the actual parts that make up the kit and some mystery man holding it!!!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Here is some more info straight from Mark Brokaw (Earthbound Studios):

Kit will become available on the 26th (day after Thanksgiving). Price is $175 plus shipping ($15 in USA) and comes in 7 parts. The Blob is one of my favorite movies and always wanted to include it in the Big Head line but that character wouldn't work well as a bust. So using an idea from the poster art and a generic victim, we came up with "Not another monster head but a monster on a head." The original idea of the Big Heads was not any particular scale or theme but 16" tall busts with 8" heads of movie monsters I loved as a child and enjoy even more today. I hope everyone enjoys this release, Big Head #16, it has been the most challenging in the series to design, mold and cast. Next up is The Alligator People with taxidermy eyes and a swamp style base. Also will incorporate some of the poster art into that character.

thanks, Mark

You can contact Mark at [email protected]


Just in case there is anyone left wondering about the inspiration for this kit, Mark (poster lover) Brokaw spotted the poor victim (figure being consumed by The Blob - pic 2) and I guess the rest is history. I've also included the meteorite that Joe copied for the base and then there is the old-timer with the clear Blob, before being BLOBBED!!! I never wondered why the Blob went from clear to blood-red before, but I guess it is obvious :shock: 

































Back to Steve Parke's magnificent work!!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

beautiful work, as always!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i wish somebody would issue a kit of the meteorite bursting open!.. and the blob pouring out.. i would love just to own a version of this base.. excellent!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

That one has to be my favorite of the big heads!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FABULOUS piece! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

For those not on Earthbound Studios' Mailing List Earthbound Studios will be on vacation and unavailable Nov. 14th - 21st, 2010.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

What`s the price on this?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like Laura Dern to me........


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> What`s the price on this?


Biz...did you read post #3? 
...all the info is there on this cool kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

bizzarobrian said:


> What`s the price on this?


Kit will become available on the 26th (day after Thanksgiving). Price is $175 plus shipping ($15 in USA) and comes in 7 parts.

Thanks McDee for pointing Brian in the right direction.

It really is a bargain at that price for what you are getting. When you deal with someone like Mark, who is such a perfectionist especially when it comes to casting, he spends countless hours fixing any flaws so that they are as perfect as possible straight out of the mold!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*After a short vacation, Earthbound Studios is now back up and running and officially taking orders for THE BLOB. You can contact Mark at [email protected]*


----------

